# IPA Recipe, no chill help



## time01 (13/4/15)

I have been slowly building up my skill with BIAB no chill, and brewhouse efficiency has been consistent on the last few recipes of AIPA at 37 IBU 5.5%.

now I would like to tackle an American IPA, aiming for 6.5% say 55IBU, happy to adjust this.

what is everyones opinion on percentage of total IBU's for the bittering component for no chill?

the AIPA's I have brewed I have utilised 33% of total IBU's at the 60 or 45 min mark, then the rest of the hops have gone in the cube.

also what hop combos does everyone suggest?

I should be right with the malt profile, but might get some opinion on that also later down the track.


----------



## sponge (13/4/15)

I normally have a little FWH addition, around 15-20% total IBUs, then make up the rest with cube hops (+ dry hops). FWH-ing has been something I've done since starting AG and have been happy with the results.

What do you want from your hops? Citrus/tropical fruits/stone fruits/pine? Different hops will bring different flavours to your beers.

If you're still starting out with hops and their flavour profiles, it might be worth doing some single hop beers and finding out yourself what different hops bring to the table.


----------



## Judanero (13/4/15)

Cascade, Centennial, Citra, Chinnok, Amarillo, Willamette, Simcoe. Any of these work well. Personally I really like cascade, citra and willamette.

I go usually half bitttering half cube.. more often than not I'll bitter with Magnum or something equally neutral.


----------



## pat_00 (13/4/15)

I would recommend doing a bittering addition, cube hopping and a hop tea with a coffee plunger into the FV (or even keg).

I could never get the late hop flavour I was after without doing the hop tea thing.


----------



## seamad (13/4/15)

My approach to no chilling is to work out the bittering addition after working out the amount of hop flavour/aroma I'm after. For eg for a strong late hop profile in an IPA I'd use between 2 to 2.5g/L in the cube, and calculate that as a 15 min addition. This would give a rough IBU @ 35 for say citra. I'd then work out how much ( in your case 20 IBU) I'd need for the 60min bittering addition, which I'd use magnum for as a rough rule. For an IPA I'd also dry hop for a couple of days with between 2 to 2.5g/L again.


----------



## Yeastfridge (16/4/15)

Another approach to late hops... In my last brew (hoppy APA) I turned off the heat after 55 mins and put the lid on, waited til it cooled to 87 degrees, added my late hops and then started the whirlpool. It took about 10 mins to hit 85, at which point I cubed the wort. I know there's a small chance some bacteria was able to survive at 85 but it's above pasteurisation temps and the beer has turned out with some great hop flavour and aroma.
I really like English or noble hops in the boil and noble hops blended with America or English for aroma/flavour. 
Perle/Cascade is a favourite. As is Chinook/Perle. 
Target/EKG/Fuggle is also great for English IPAs.


----------



## time01 (19/4/15)

Thanks for the tips guys, will do a bit more research and report back


----------

